# que se passe t'il en cas de refus de financement ?



## bebe1588 (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour voilà j'ai une petite question, depuis longtemps intéressée par un imac, j'économise depuis plusieurs, sans avoir assez. Apple propose un financement à 0%, ce qui mintéresse beaucoup. Ma question que se passe t'il si le financement est refusé ? La vente est elle automatiquement annulé ? Depuis une heure en attente au téléphone, je me lasse un peu. J'ai aussi posé la question sur le chat : réponse : veuillez vous référez au mentions légales du partenaires. Seulement dans les mentions je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à cette question. 
Parce que autant je peux financer une partie autant je ne peux pas sortir la somme d'un coup.
Merci d'avance de vos réponse.


----------



## figaro (5 Décembre 2012)

Hello !

De mémoire il faut passer une autre commande en cas de refus de financement car dès que tu demandes le financement la commande est passé et est en attente de paiement pour validation.

Peut être, mais ce n'est pas sûr, qu'en cas de refus tu peux appeler le service Apple Store en ligne, leur donner ton numéro de commande, et le payer directement par CB/chèque/virement.

Bon courage !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Décembre 2012)

S'il dit ne pas avoir les moyens de le payer en une fois, il ne peut certainement pas le payer directement par CB/chèque/virement.
De manière générale, si l'organisme de crédit, quel qu'il soit, refuse le crédit la vente ne peut se faire et est annulée. Cest quand même lorganisme de crédit qui paie le vendeur avant de récuperer l'argent auprès de l'acheteur... S'il y avait un acompte, il est perdu sauf dispositions contraires.


----------



## t-bo (6 Décembre 2012)

La vente est automatiquement annulée + fichage Preventel + casier judiciaire + plainte à la gendarmerie + ...

Non, juste la vente est annulée automatiquement.


----------



## bebe1588 (6 Décembre 2012)

merci de vos réponse, je vais essayer de passer commende alors !! et puis si mon dossier passe pas tant pis ça sera pour noël prochain !!!


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2012)

bebe1588 a dit:


> merci de vos réponse, je vais essayer de passer commende alors !! et puis si mon dossier passe pas tant pis ça sera pour noël prochain !!!



Il anticipe déjà son amende ... 


Pascal, on peut très bien avoir un compte rempli et ne pas vouloir payer cash. C'est ce que je fais quand il y a du 0%, je préfère garder mon liquide sur mon compte épargne ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai jamais écrit le contraire. Ici, l'auteur du topic précise ne pas pouvoir payer la totalité. 



bebe1588 a dit:


> Bonjour voilà j'ai une petite question, depuis longtemps intéressée par un imac, j'économise depuis plusieurs, sans avoir assez. Apple propose un financement à 0%, ce qui mintéresse beaucoup. Ma question que se passe t'il si le financement est refusé ? La vente est elle automatiquement annulé ? Depuis une heure en attente au téléphone, je me lasse un peu. J'ai aussi posé la question sur le chat : réponse : veuillez vous référez au mentions légales du partenaires. Seulement dans les mentions je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à cette question.
> *Parce que autant je peux financer une partie autant je ne peux pas sortir la somme d'un coup.*
> Merci d'avance de vos réponse.


----------



## Tox (6 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de commander un 15" classique avec écran mat et la carte graphique 1 Go. Je suis passé par le 0% et il est bien précisé que la commande est annulée en cas de défaut de financement au bout de 30 jours.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Décembre 2012)

Au fait, c'est un vrai financement (x paiements à faire à date) ou c'est une ouverture de crédit (vous recevez une carte de crédit temporairement gratuite) ?


----------



## Tox (6 Décembre 2012)

Sur Suisse, Apple travaille avec un organisme de crédit. Tu commandes sur le site Apple (y compris les accessoires) et tu es redirigé sur l'organisme de crédit : ouverture d'un dossier et signature de contrat, 10 mensualités à date fixe (fin du mois).

Je privilégie ce système pour les machines BTO ; l'année dernière, le MBA.

Cette année, une nouveauté intéressante, la possibilité d'avoir le 0% sur les offres éducation. L'année dernière, ce n'était pas le cas et j'avais dû me résigner à payer le MBA plein pot, alors que je suis éligible pour le tarif éducation.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Décembre 2012)

C'est un système beaucoup plus sein que filer une carte de crédit temporairement gratuite. Une fois les paiement faits, on est totalement libéré sans la moindre démarche. Malheureusement, en Belgique (et en France ?), les offres sont souvent à base de carte de crédit et plus de X mensualités à payer par virement.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est un système beaucoup plus sein que filer une carte de crédit temporairement gratuite. Une fois les paiement faits, on est totalement libéré sans la moindre démarche. Malheureusement, en Belgique (et en France ?), les offres sont souvent à base de carte de crédit et plus de X mensualités à payer par virement.



Bah c'est des crédits à la consommation, bien souvent c'est plus intéressant de faire un prêt personnel à une banque (prêt étudiant ...), taux plus intéressant. 

Après il y a quelques offres intéressante, 0% (mais assurance à payer où à résilier), 2%, et des taux largement plus élevés.

Avantage du crédit à la consommation : rapide et il faut quasiment rien comme justificatif.
Désavantage du prêt perso : il faut pas mal de justificatif, mais taux intéressant, et surtout selon la somme. Bon je suis pas banquier alors j'ai pu dire quelques bêtises et je m'en excuse d'avance, juste parfois le crédit à la consommation n'est pas le meilleur choix parmi les offres existantes.

Et oui c'est 5 ou 10 mensualité bien souvent. Et 3 fois c'est "gratuit" et pas besoin de passer par un organisme de crédit.


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Décembre 2012)

A voir aussi , les offres ponctuelles dans certaines grandes surfaces , avec la carte fidelité de leur magasin .
L'an dernier au mois de Decembre , le magasin Auchan de mon quartier avait fait une offre 
de 20 fois sans frais en reglement avec leur carte sur les produits informatiques&#8230; 
j'avais sauté dessus pour me prendre mon MBP 

Edit : cette offre n'etait visible que dans le magasin , pas sur leurs prospectus .


----------



## bebe1588 (10 Janvier 2013)

voilà je viens de passer la commande avec cette offre, effectivement quand j'ai fini de valider ma commande il était stipuler que la commande serait annuler au bout d'un certain temps. J'ai rempli et renvoyer le dossier maintenant reste plus qu'à voir si il est accepté ou pas. J'espère que ce sera positif. Sinon tant pis je resterais avec mes bon vieux pc ^^.

Effectivement il propose dans le dossier de souscrire à une assurance à 6 et des poussière que je n'ai pas prise c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je ne suis pas sure d'avoir l'accord final. Enfin j'attends avec impatience la réponse.

Merci à tous pour vos conseils.


----------



## Cavaseb (10 Janvier 2013)

bebe1588 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il propose dans le dossier de souscrire à une assurance à 6 et des poussière que je n'ai pas prise c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je ne suis pas sure d'avoir l'accord final.



J'ai moi aussi fait l'impasse sur l'assurance, elle est démesurément chère par rapport au coût de la somme à rembourser.

Par contre, je ne pense pas que ça soit rédhibitoire pour eux, à moins que tu aies plus de 60 ans. Vu le peu de documents à fournir, c'est la seule raison qui pourrait faire de toi une "personne à risque".

2 critères sont indispensables à mon avis, être en CDI et rester en dessous des 33% d'endettement même avec cette nouvelle mensualité. Si ce n'est pas le cas, le dossier est peut-être plus approfondi...

A ce sujet, certaines banques comptent les impôts sur le revenu et/ou foncier-habitation dans le taux d'endettement, ce n'est pas le cas ici.


----------

